# Mounting bareback...



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just kinda jump once put my left hand on her withers and right hand where the saddle should be. When I jump I put my left elbow over the the other side of her neck to hook me in place and pull me up  hope I helped


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

hahah im a verrrry shorst person with a pretty tall horse so i kinda jump them clim up..... hahah thanks god i have a calm horse!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

one way:





Another Way:





yet Another Way:





Just check out youtube!  and good luck!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Or you can stand on something......like a bucket or a chair or a fence. Or have someone boost you up.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I use a step stool that is tall enough that I can literally swing my leg over my horses back and just sit. I have never been able to mount bareback from the ground.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I usually swing on like the second person. Although you usually are more graceful!


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I usually mount from a fence or a picnic table. Whatever tall-ish object happens to be handy.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I teach all my horses to walk up to any kind of obstacle that can be used for mounting; barrels, fences, etc. Yes, it's inconvenient, especially if I have to get off on a trail, but there's always a down tree, or rock somewhere, haha! I have no bounce in my joints, so I can't jump up on a horse from the ground anymore...although I used to be able to mount from the ground onto any height horse bareback.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I taught my horse to stand still while I run and jump because he's grown too tall for me to jump off the ground as we used to. Also, one time he and a shorter pony were standing next to each other so I jumped on the smaller pony, stood up, and then got on him from there, but I wouldn't recommend that one.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha...these are some very interesting, suggestions. I do have a mounting block, but I've always wanted to try it right from the ground, I guess I could have mentioned that before lol. I will keep trying, maybe some of the things in the first two videos too.


----------

